# Charlotte Specialties ..... getting closer!!



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

I am soooo ready to see what we can do!!! And I miss all my ringside friends LOL! It gets lonely around here...

Camo and Macy are both entered in Am bred. Paws crossed we even place with all the nice dogs that I know will be there..


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Oh my goodness, yes they are getting closer arent they!!??

I have Bahstun in 6-9 pup dog (Paige handling) and Birdie in 6-9 pup bitch (Gene handling) both days )

I'm ready for them, I love those shows...

Catherine


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Paige also entered a bitch in Open. I am getting the jitters already!! LOL!! I always do about this time









Paige is coming in to town early so we can do Camos photos at the Hendricks Race shop on Friday. She has a great camera and a good eye. She is staying with me Fri and Sat nights so we will have our hands full with grooming 3 dogs for the ring and then more day of show...

Hoping we can fit all of our stuff in my Envoy.... Its the first dog show it will have ever been to....

Cant wait to meet up!

Have you heard if Jimmy or the boys are coming??

Threese is trying to get out of a meeting to come watch Camo.. Shes in VA, 4 hrs away.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Haven't heard if they are coming or not, probably not, I usually don't see them in Charlotte.

I'll have to talk to her about getting some good photos of my babies for me one day.

I'll have 3 dogs with me total, it's a pain to ride with 3 in the van LOL!!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Paige can do some nice shots!

I miss my van, as sad as that sounds









The Envoy is sporty and all but the van had soooo much more room for crates, dryers, bags, dogs, kids, handlers ya know!!

I didnt think I had seen Jimmy there before but I know the boys were there last year.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

I've got an older mini-van so it holds 2 - 500 crates perfectly, with room for all sorts of other stuff.

I don't even remember who was there last year, I was too busy handling my own dogs <AH!!> Thank goodness that's not happening this year, my dogs stay in perfect heel position when I handle them LOL


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Gotta love it!!

I also entered Camo in the Sunday show 4/6 at the PKC all breed.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Do you know anyone else who's coming?
My friend Mark Hefner is bringing 2 bitches.

Catherine


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

I just know of Doris, Gene, Me, you, Paige... probably not many more because macy was put in to help build the major and one of the other bitches belongs to you...


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Birdie was put in to help build it too 
Is Donna R. entering anyone?


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

I dont know if I know who she is???


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Just got the premium list... 46 total on sast so maybe i was wrong LOL


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Donna Radich is who I was referring to, I don't know if she is currently showing anyone or even just supporting her club.
Haven't spoken to her in a little bit.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Getting excited!! Camo is going STIR CRAZY!!


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

LOL, I'm getting nervous!!!


----------

